# Plants went limp.



## newgreenthumb (Oct 9, 2006)

I have been following the 12/12 light schedule fot the past two weeks and no sexing yet and they just went limp yesterday. I check the PH regularly and keep it at 5.5 to 6.5 the nutes are well measured but I cannot get them to flower after 2 1/2 months of veg growth on the 12/12 schedule. My setup: Hydro DWC with the air stones and a pump drawing water into the net pots and draining through the bottoms. Help please! I did use some seeds of an unknown strain and they looked vigorous for a long time until now. Any suggestions? Below is a pic of my grow setup.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10429&stc=1&d=1160404045


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

*Not sure what ya mean by they went limp. They look fine to me. Do you have any light leaks in your grow room? *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey I was so frustrated by them that I didn't take pictures of the ones that went bad these are pics of the grow set up before things went   but I have fixed any light leaks.  I found out why four of them died, it was too late, algae growth in one of my DWC setups was the culprit. So that DWC setup has been dismantled, cleaned and disinfected.  Now awaiting some new occupants.  TBC the problem was light was getting in through a couple net pots.  The other light was leaking through the closet door, fixed that.


----------

